# Inheritance Back Home



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

I am a U.S. Expat, have been here in PH for a while ,, 

How may correct an issue of an Inheritance in New Jersey ?? seems like my absence was taken for granted !!

Just put me in contact with the right person !!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Scott E said:


> I am a U.S. Expat, have been here in PH for a while ,,
> 
> How may correct an issue of an Inheritance in New Jersey ?? seems like my absence was taken for granted !!
> 
> Just put me in contact with the right person !!


Given your location, there likely is no right person via long distance. This is something you would need to take care of by returning to the States. Short of that you can ask advice by contacting the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy in Manila.

Best of luck


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Given your location, there likely is no right person via long distance. This is something you would need to take care of by returning to the States. Short of that you can ask advice by contacting the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy in Manila.
> 
> Best of luck



Most likely you are correct ,, But I actually dont have the budget / expense to return for an extended period of time !! 

Oh well ,, Sayang 

As for the Embassy well they have their own agenda and specific services to attend to ,, everybody seems to think they can handle all our personal problems ,, but that's not the case ,, They just refer to the Page about credited legal service here in PH ,, We are responsible then, to make our own choices


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Scott E said:


> Most likely you are correct ,, But I actually dont have the budget / expense to return for an extended period of time !!
> 
> Oh well ,, Sayang
> 
> As for the Embassy well they have their own agenda and specific services to attend to ,, everybody seems to think they can handle all our personal problems ,, but that's not the case ,, They just refer to the Page about credited legal service here in PH ,, We are responsible then, to make our own choices


Embassy nowadays charges over 50 bucks to notarize our stuff....outrageous. who is the bulk working in embassy? Filipinos.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Embassy nowadays charges over 50 bucks to notarize our stuff....outrageous. who is the bulk working in embassy? Filipinos.


By law, the embassy has restrictions on what they can and can not do or become involved in. I have had nothing but good luck and friendly, helpful assistance every time I have gone there or even through email an telephone. Professional, courteous, useful help every time without exception.

So if you didn't receive the answers you were hoping for it would be because they either simply don't have the information or can not become involved in whatever your need is.

Yes, the bulk of employees at *any* US embassy is going to be locals of that country. No different here.
But again, they are good people that are always willing to help in whatever what they are able..


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Scott E said:


> Most likely you are correct ,, But I actually dont have the budget / expense to return for an extended period of time !!
> 
> Oh well ,, Sayang
> 
> As for the Embassy well they have their own agenda and specific services to attend to ,, everybody seems to think they can handle all our personal problems ,, but that's not the case ,, They just refer to the Page about credited legal service here in PH ,, We are responsible then, to make our own choices


Can you find out from a family member or friend the name and contact information of the Executor of the Will ? 
If the deceased did not have a Will, then I suggest you contact the County Clerk in the desceased's County Courthouse.
(I do not have experience in this matter. I just did a quick Google search before coming up with this advice.)


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a link to a county in New Jersey which discusses the issue of somebody passing without having left a Will.
This article seems to be focusing on estates without wills which are worth more than the sum of the debt owed by the person plus the cost of funeral expenses, an "intestate" estate.
Who Receives Assets If No Will


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

EuroBob said:


> Here is a link to a county in New Jersey which discusses the issue of somebody passing without having left a Will.
> This article seems to be focusing on estates without wills which are worth more than the sum of the debt owed by the person plus the cost of funeral expenses, an "intestate" estate.
> *Who Receives Assets If No Will*



Thanks Very Much EuroBob ,, This may be a "Very Helpful" link !!


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

If you can't get back home then you might want to get a lawyer back there to help you out. 

Check out Lawyers Find A Lawyer, Law Firm, Attorney & Legal Services: martindale and go to the the Search Tool drop down. Fill in the blanks with Probate Litigation as your Practice Area and see what results you get. Then contact the attorney of choice by email and see what they can do for you.

JM101


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

EuroBob said:


> Here is a link to a county in New Jersey which discusses the issue of somebody passing without having left a Will.
> This article seems to be focusing on estates without wills which are worth more than the sum of the debt owed by the person plus the cost of funeral expenses, an "intestate" estate ,, www njlaws com/Intestacy htm ,, Who Receives Assets If No Will *Who Receives Assets If No Will*


Hey EuroBob that link is great and gave good info ,, matter of fact it is in my county (by chance) ,, All is not lost !! Atty advised me to contact the county surrogate

Anyway downside ,, it reminds me 1 BIG reason I will stay living in PH ,, $200.00 consultation fee for Atty's back home !! This is really quite a Joke to me all my life ,, these upfront consultation fees


----------

